# Does honey have sugar ?



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello I`m trying to find out a good diet against IBS-C with pain and gas. I want to avoid all foods with sugar, fat, flour and milk to reduce the gas. For breakfast, I want to cook oats with a bit honey. Does honey have sugar ? Greetings


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Honey tends to be high in fructose (one of the sugars) and fructose often bothers people when table sugar (sucrose) does not.I think Honey has other sugars besides just fructose.Here we go


> quote: Q: I've started using honey instead of sugar since it is a more natural sweetener. I've been trying to cut down on sugar. I'm not fat or a diabetic. I just think it would be more healthy.A:Well, you are still using sugar if you have switched to honey. Honey contains 40% sucrose (table sugar) and 60% fructose (fruit sugar)


 http://www.dietitian.com/sugar.html


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

also, if you are allergic to pollen; blossoms, then honey would be a no no.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

honey is pure sugar--just because it is natural, doesn't make a difference!but...someone correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't there a herb that can be used as a sweetner that doesn't have sugar...i think it's called stevia(?). you can get it at a health food store--if you ask, they'll know what it is.midge.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, it is stevia.K.


----------

